# Hübsche Girls oben ohne im Zimmer (24 pics)!



## Tobi.Borsti (21 Nov. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Hübsche Girls*



 

 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

 

 



 

 

 

 



 

​
*Habe die Bilder zufällig gefunden!!
Dann wurde ich gefrage: möchtest du die Girls unbekleidet sehen!!!
No na, was denn!! - aber dann wollten sie Geld von mir!!
Somit seht ihr die Girls leider auch nur oben ohne (bin ein armer Österreicher)!! *


----------



## AMUN (21 Nov. 2006)

wir sollten für Tobi sammeln gehen... armer Ösi  



:thx: für die Madels


----------



## Muli (22 Nov. 2006)

Ich hätte mich auch gefreut, wenn dein Etat ein wenig grösser gewesen wäre, aber auch so haste hier spitzen Bilder geteilt! Danke dir!


----------



## don coyote (26 Nov. 2006)

Warum sind solche Frauen nie in meinem Zimmer zu finden?!? 
Das is nich nett...
Danke für die Schönen "Zimmer-Bilder"


----------



## Apfelkuchen (24 März 2010)

Ich wollte das wären Hühner und ich der Hahn.
Danke für den netten Beitrag.


----------



## raffi1975 (30 März 2010)

geile Party, leider ohne mich. :thx: für die Veröffentlichung, die restlichen pics werden sicher gesponsert..hoffentlich!
:thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (5 Feb. 2011)

:thx:


----------



## mister_fuchs (6 Feb. 2011)

Schön, schön... :thumbup:


----------



## kervin1 (10 Mai 2013)

Echt nett, aber ich denke das kann nur ein Fake sein. In irgend einer Weise zumindest.


----------



## Agusta109 (7 Juli 2013)

Ich will auch da auch mitmachen !!!


----------

